# Honeys not so identicle twins



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Honey is a light colored lamancha she got breed by my tricolor nigerian. Today she had twins one boy one girl. The boy is almost white with lamancha ears. The girl is black with flying nuns ears lol she's so stinking cute


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats nigerians for you. I think the black doe is wicked cute!! You should name her sally fields. (the flyimg nun)


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Both adorable, and as the title says, not so identical! lol


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

The doeling is so adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute ! Congrats ! I love all the different colors and patterns of the ND's


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are both adorable, but the EARS on the doeling is just adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

LOVE the flying nun ears!!! Both are very cute.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Wonder what it is about that mix... we've got a mini laMancha too, and although her 2 brothers got the button ears, she ended up with flying nun ears just like yours. I think they're adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

We love her ears this was an accidental breeding but were think of trying agin more flying nuns


----------

